# I am new...



## ohemgee (Oct 26, 2008)

I am not exactly sure where to be posting. But since I added a bunch of new bottles to my collection, since I just started, this seems like the place to post this. Someone correct me if I am wrong. []

 A couple days ago my husband was hunting and came across an old homestead, that what it looked like anyways.

 He found a few old bottles, they were 32 oz Clorox amber glass bottles, with screw tops. So he got excited and wanted to go back. We went back there yesterday, and found 50+ glass bottles. All sorts of bottles. Another cleaner bottles, only this one was a Purex, everything on the bottle was the same only it said Purex.

 We found a bunch of tiny bottles, one of them says "The Bayer Company DIV"... I haven't had the time to look at them all really closely. But I am going to get into taking pictures of them, and looking them over today.

 We also found one, that looks like some sort of whiskey or brandy bottle. It has "Federal Law Forbids....." embossed on the top, by the neck of the bottle. 

 Sorry, I am just so excited to get my hands into this hobby. We had so much fun. We spent a couple hours out there. A blast.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome Ohemgee...
   It sounds like you found a 1930s-40s dumping grounds. There may be a older dump in the area.Keep on diggin! []


----------



## ohemgee (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I am still trying to get the hang of this forum.

 I got posion oak after digging yesterday.  So it may be a week or so before we go back. Haha. 

 Is it beneficial if we find bottles that are broken in half, but still have both halves to keep them? I really don't know anything about this hobby. We only kept the whole bottles, there are tons of broken ones still.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2008)

My theory is if you like the bottle, and it could be put back together do it.


----------



## ohemgee (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is the Clorox Bottle  (sorry the pics are kind of weird)

 Bottom:





 Front:





 Bottom of the bottle that says "something-gum turpintine":




 Front of the "Turpintine" bottle:






 And my fave bottle, I am pretty sure it's a lirquor bottle. 

 Bottom:





 Side:






 Back:





 Front:






 Thank you for letting me share. Any input is welcome. We haven't gotten them REALLY clean yet. But we are working on it. These are just a few of my faves.


----------



## lego110 (Oct 26, 2008)

hi ohemgee
 welcome to the forum. here is a site to help with the clorox bottle.The Clorox Company


----------



## ohemgee (Oct 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lego110
> 
> hi ohemgee
> welcome to the forum. here is a site to help with the clorox bottle.The Clorox Company


 
 Thank you. I will check into it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 26, 2008)

What to do with the broken stuff...
 I throw it in the rock tumbler with some sand []......


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 26, 2008)

...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 26, 2008)

AND
 coke pen holder...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 26, 2008)

pepsi pen holder


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 26, 2008)

OR put tea lights in them...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 26, 2008)

sometimes I combine tumbled, whole and tealights...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm thinking mosaics and stained glass too, but haven't tried it yet. 

 Welcome to the forum.[]

 Kate


----------



## farmgal (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone made anything out of broken pieces of glass or pottery they found. My uncle was big into leaded glass lamps and candle holders. They were so beautiful. He even found a piece of broken glass with his full initials on it and put it in the center of a lamp shade he made. He was extremely talents. Farmgal


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Kate your house looks like it came from the movie "House of Glass"  hahaha 
  I used to give tons of shards this lady who was in to making mosaics,I haven't seen her in a few years.We dropped off 3 trash cans full of 60s -70s shards from a big dig we did.I think I will track her down and see what she made and take a few pix.


----------

